# Planted 200 litre



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

100 x 50 x 40 cm

Filtration: HMF - will be changed to an Eheim 2213
Light: 3 x 30 W



















We would appreciate your comments and critics ;o)


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Very promising aquascape. I look forward to seeing it grow in. Shadows on the left may dictate the types of plants that you can grow there. I love the open-top emergent growth.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

i really like your tank. i always wanted an open top tank, but i dont think i'll ever have permission to drill holes in the ceiling. maybe i'll buy a coralife hood with the legs, although it's not really the same.


----------



## elmagico82 (Dec 15, 2007)

mmmmmmmm awesome


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

Thank's for your compliments.

Today we changed the HMF into an Eheim 2213. Now there is more place on the left side, we will took some new pictures when the water is clear again ;o)


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

a new picture after changing the filter


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

wow! even if its still bare, the set up is already standing out. Me too, i want an open tank with lots of overflowing greens . good luck!


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

Woah, I like the white substrate

What type/brand is it if you dont mind?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

That's a nice setup. These emersed setups are great assuming you have the right equipment. Looks like a faily easy tank maintenance was other than keeping the sand clean. 

In the first pictures I thought the emersed growth on the left was too overbearing for the submersed portion of your tank, but it looks much better in the new pic.


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

Ahura-sama said:


> Woah, I like the white substrate
> 
> What type/brand is it if you dont mind?


It's white glass sand.


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

There's a little update:


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

A little update:

Today we changed the substrate from white sand to brown gravel, because the white sand always had a dirty look.

We also wanted to try dark substrate since long time. ;o)

The right side is still in process, I will appreciate your suggestions.

And I think about to remove the hairgrass but I'm not sure yet.



















regards Herbert


----------



## Makoto (Nov 6, 2008)

I liked the rock better.


----------

